# Any Pro detailers want to teach me?



## si74 (Sep 18, 2008)

Long story short, have detailed a few car for people round my way but never used a DA did it all by hand. Looking to step it up so placed an order tonight for one and have been reading up the last few months on how to work it etc but was wanting to know if some one would like to do a one to one for an hour or so to show me the ins and outs and answer any questions i night have. Can be in my garage and i'll even get a few car body panels..

the only thing i ask is you know your stuff and have been at it a while.

Pm me if you can help 

Thanks Simon


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Where abouts are you from Simon?

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

As Clarke says we run half and full day training courses at OCD-ni. Get in contact with one of us and we will be able to help you out. 
We tailor the course to suit your requirements and what you want to learn. If iyou are unsure we can run a basic cours that covers most things and then if you want you can come back and focus on specific bits. We do not do training by the hour as you cannot learn anything in just one hour. we also cannot book customers cars in on training days. 

Hope this helps.


----------

